# SA deed



## raffal (Dec 3, 2005)

When one buys a timeshare in SA, doesnt he or she owns this particular resort like it would in USA- receiving fee simple deed???
Am I correct?
Rafal


----------



## northovr (Dec 3, 2005)

They are called Share Blocks but I believe they are the equivalent


----------

